

Academic Earth - Thousands of video lectures from the world's top scholars. - yef
http://academicearth.org/

======
yef
I think there's an opportunity to craft some sort of DIY degree programs,
cobbled together from online lectures, assignments (with automated grading?),
readings, and help forums. Perhaps it would just be a feature of a site like
this, but I personally would love to see something like that.

~~~
Ardit20
Automated grading for assignments? That's ridiculous. Well perhaps it would
work with mathematics, but does that not just make learning mechanical?

Learning is not about knowing facts, that's the least aspect of it. Learning
is about making you able to think.

~~~
DaniFong
TopCoder uses fundamentally automated grading for its contests, and people
learn much about programming through it -- the teaching happens from human to
human, but the presence of an immobile, unthinking obstacle to overcome
doesn't at all hinder the learning process.

------
kaneraz
I'm going to have to go back and listen to a number of these lectures. The
first video I click on the professor says "Computer Science isn't computer
programming." so so true.

[http://academicearth.org/lectures/life-after-programming-
met...](http://academicearth.org/lectures/life-after-programming-methodology)

------
ktharavaad
I find <http://videolectures.net/> better than academicearth because it also
has interesting sessions and talks from conferences, where all the really
cutting edge stuff is.

~~~
jwr
videolectures.net has the problem of insisting on displaying stuff in the
browser, which sucks. I want to download things and watch them on my ipod or
iphone (or Plex media center), without being chained to my computer screen.

Choosing "windows media", a proprietary format, for an open site with lectures
is extremely annoying.

------
lexx12
yup cool :) I'm on my second course in stanford X_x

------
spoiledtechie
Cool site.

~~~
glen
Yef, check out this discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=529650>

